# Daily Surf Fishing Report



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Thought it would be nice for all who fish the surf to have a running report from those fishing the surf with details of rigs, baits, etc. I'm sure there are enough fish in the ocean for us all!  Looking forward to them.


----------



## 1KiltedMac (Sep 26, 2009)

Fished in surf at N. Litchfield mid-day and afternoon. Water clear but two of us got only one 12" blue on cut mullet, a small pompano and a pinfish on shrimp. Cut the pinfish for bait, but only got other pinfish chewing it up. Tomorrow should be a better day with calm winds and clear water, although the red fish seem to prefer more chop in the surf. Didn't see many mullet in the surf.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks very much! Very good information. We would also like to know if any of you are unsuccessful and didn't catch anything. Doesn't mean you're a bad fisherman. Just means they weren't biting. Be there soon and don't want to think it's just me if I don't catch much. :fishing:


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

7 yesterday 3 sharks,2 trout & 2 whiting. brings my total up to 133 since Sept 12th.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

chrisp1981 moved from Surfside thread!
"New to this site and area. Figured I would say hello. Moved down to murrels inlet a couple weeks ago. Still learning how to fish saltwater down here. From new Jersey, and alot different. Getting used to using wire leader for almost everything. Up north fleurocarbon leader was the way to go, but everyone tells me it will not last long down here. Not sure if it's worth using as the fish cannot see it in the water and helped alot up north but alot more sharks things to cut the line down here. Been getting a decent amount of spot and pin fish at memorial pier. Had a good sized fish on I would say 4-5 pounds at memorial pier before getting wrapped up and broken off and something hit my pole and almost took it over the rail, but nothing there when I got to it that was about a week ago. Fished surfside pier last Sunday and got a 14 inch weak fish, 2 whiting, a very large pin fish, and small shark. A bunch of small crokers as well.Lost a couple rigs when large sharks took my cut mullet. The amount of sharks and the size around surfside pier amazes me. Saw a bunch of Spanish mackeral being caught from the jigging guys. A bunch lost to the sharks when not pulled out of the water quickly. Missed a few more weak fish at the surface as well. I get excited and forget they have weak mouths so I pulled the hook out. If your not quick the sharks take your catch. Met a good group of regulars that gave me some good info and I got to see how king fishing is done."


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Anybody fishing for trout behind Captains's Quarters on that structure?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Gary Carrier said:


> Anybody fishing for trout behind Captains's Quarters on that structure?


I'm staying in the area. I could fish it one day if you want to meet up.


----------



## 1KiltedMac (Sep 26, 2009)

Gorgeous day at N. Litchfield, but the surf fishing was as bad as the day was beautiful. Water is still way too warm. Fishing from sunrise to after sunset and got only a couple of blues, after dinner, a small flounder and a couple of pinfish. My son lost a good sized shark. The are some mullet in the surf but nothing like most Octobers. Hope other folks are doing better than we are.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

The Skink in another thread posted today, 10-8:
"Had a good night catching specs (got 4, lost 2) and reds (3 throw-backs) in the suds. Casting Mirro-lures and buck-tails tipped with Gulps. 4 in. New penny shrimp, new penny shad and nuclear chicken shad on chartreuse buck-tails. It was windy and chunky but the water was clean. Fished near the concrete groins in garden city."


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

SmoothLures said:


> I'm staying in the area. I could fish it one day if you want to meet up.


Thanks. Not sure about schedule yet. How long you at the beach?


----------



## 1KiltedMac (Sep 26, 2009)

Got biggest blue of my life in the surf at N L, 20". Small by Hatteras standards, but strong. Jumped 3 times. Still looking for mullet in the surf.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

1KiltedMac said:


> Got biggest blue of my life in the surf at N L, 20". Small by Hatteras standards, but strong. Jumped 3 times. Still looking for mullet in the surf.


Nice! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Posted by cutbait91
"Hit the old trout hole today! 10/8/14
Got to the spot on the south side of the holiday in around 230, surf was starting to kick up, but still managed 20 some trout before the wind made me go home! All fish were released to fight another day! All of them would have kept, but not much use in keeping one trout!"


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Flytyingguy 10/8
"Another great day in the surf.
12 Gray Trout ( there getting bigger in size ) 2 nice Whiting & 1 Shark. Bringing my total to 150 in a month. The tides are crazy high & crazy low being a full moon."


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Surfmom, 10/7 and 10/8
"The last two nights my sons and Bigrig have caught lots of blues, nice Flounder and spanish Mackerel all on the incoming tide about 2-3 hours before high tide. We have our best luck any time after about 2 hours after low tide, with the best if it correlates dawn or dusk."


----------



## 1KiltedMac (Sep 26, 2009)

Lots of mullet and some schools of menhaden in the Litchfield surf. My son and I got some nice blues in the surf on finger mullet. He hooked a 5 ft spinner shark that made three spectacular leaps before he bit through the leader.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Cutbait91 
"Live from the sand 10/10/14
Well I got bored with the trout bite at the holiday inn after two days of it so tonight me and my buddy hit our favorite beach spot after work! Caught 12 redfish 23 to 29 inches about 2 dozen trout and a Bonita! Not bad for 2 and a half hours and a completely last minute trip! All fish swam away to fight another day!"


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Chet2011, 10/11
"Ventured away from MBSP this morning and tried a different spot. Fished 44th ave from 7 to 9am got 6 nice blues and a 19" trout. All on mullet."


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

surfmom, 10/11
"First trout for me ever!
Fished from 2:30 to 6 with friends. lots of baby pomps, whiting and some decent size blues.. I thought I was skunked (everyone else was catching but me!) until I pulled in a 15.5 inch trout my first one ever!
all going to the fish fry tomorrow!"


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Glenn3564 from 10/16, Thursday
"Gary, I fished 10:00 am to 4:00 pm at Surfside same day. Lost 1 "big" flounder using too small a hook. Caught 1 keeper flounder. He just did make
the cut. 2 small whiting and "all" of that happened 1 hr. before high and first hour of fall. Nothing was hitting shrimp or fish bites. Everything on cut
mullet and were hitting when cut it into small pieces. Tried larger pieces on one rig with larger hooks and nothing. This was in the surf by the way.
Oh, I almost forgot, the big flounder got away after I beached him. Did not realize the hook was straight and tried to pick him up with one hand and
he was too big and flopped out of my hand and the next wave carried him back out."


----------

